# Win a Habistat Day Night Thermostat!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hey Hey Hey RFUK!*


Thanks to our friends at *Team Reptiles* we are able to offer a great prize to you lucky RFUK Members!


Team Reptiles is one of the largest dedicated destination reptile shops in the North East of England and is owned and staffed by people with years of reptile keeping experience, and a passion for anything cold blooded.

They have very kindly offered a prize of a *Habistat digital Day Night Temperature Thermostat* to one lucky RFUK Member worth *£65.99* rrp!



All you have to do to win is identify a couple of reptiles. Easy right? Well, as it's such a good prize, we've made it a little trickier than normal!



*Pictured below are ten snakes. All you have to do is name them all. 

You must give both the common name and the scientific name.*

I will periodically 'mark' the answers that have been given but I will only give a mark out of ten and will *not* disclose which answers are right and which are wrong.

The first person to correctly identify all ten snakes and correctly provide their common and scientific names will win the prize.

You may make as many attempts as you like, but they must be made publically (adding a tiny element of strategy to the pot!)

In order to avoid possible common name confusion I will use the scientific names as the decider when it comes to marking.

Subspecies level ID is not required. 


Depending on how long this takes, I may provide clues at some point....

*Good Luck!*​



1)


2)


3)


4)


5)


6)


7)


8.)


9)


10)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll come back to this when im sober, great comp lol. : victory:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

do lizards... then i'll attempt it! haha!


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

tremerz97 said:


> do lizards... then i'll attempt it! haha!


I second this!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

That hurts my eyes!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

A lizard version may well be on the cards for the future. This time though, if you want the thermostat, you're gonna have to embrace the legless!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Come on guys - surely someone wants to start the ball rolling?



anyone?


You've got to be in it to win it!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

ooooooh I'll play when I get home and can actually see the pics!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Do we post the answers on the thread for everyone to copy or have they to be entered in some kind of strange system via PM or something?.. If it states that in the original post I'll feel pretty stupid.

Edit: I'm an idiot


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Right...I'll give it ago - i know for a fact they aren't all right :lol2:...but no laughing or i won't play no more *nods*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Greater green snake - Cyclophiops major 
 Everglades rat snakes - Elaphe obsoleta rossalleni
 Rubber Boa - Charina bottae
 snail eating snake - Dipsas variegata
 Matilda's Horned Viper - Atheris matildae
 Pine snake - Pituophis melanoleucus
 Ground Snake - Sonora semiannulata
 Arizona Black Rattlesnake - Crotalus cerberus
 Rough Green Snake - Opheodrys aestivus
 elephant trunk snake - Acrochordus javanicus


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Kimora said:


> Right...I'll give it ago - i know for a fact they aren't all right :lol2:...but no laughing or i won't play no more *nods*
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...



Excellent. Congratulations on being our first poster. Hopefully this will be the first attempt and you'll try again as the competition progresses. :2thumb:


You have scored ...

1/10


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

bothrops said:


> Excellent. Congratulations on being our first poster. Hopefully this will be the first attempt and you'll try again as the competition progresses. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> You have scored ...
> ...


Boooooooo :lol2:

i'll give it another bash later


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

In order..

Green Cat Eye Snake - Boiga Cyanea
Mole Snake - Pseudaspis Cana
Cape Wolf Snake - Lycophidion capense
Lichen-Coloured snail-eater - Sibon Longifrenis
Rhinocerous Viper - Bitis Nasicornis
Turtleheaded sea snake - Emydocephalus annulatus
Black Headed Centipede Eater - Aparallactus Capensis
Rainforest Hognosed Pit Viper - Prthidium Nasutum
Oliver's Parrot Snake - Leptophis Nebulosus
Elephant Trunk Snake - Acrochordus Javanicus


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> In order..
> 
> Green Cat Eye Snake - Boiga Cyanea
> Mole Snake - Pseudaspis Cana
> ...



:gasp:



I was really hoping it was going to last longer than that!

I even had the plans of letting out clues about the animal based names.


Ah, well - next one will be much harder!


10/10


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Reaper941 said:


> In order..
> 
> Green Cat Eye Snake - Boiga Cyanea
> Mole Snake - Pseudaspis Cana
> ...


That's what I was going to say! :whistling2:


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Dude, Reaper knows his :censor: :notworthy: Nice one


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Well thats embarrassing...:hmm:
1 to 10 in no time! :lol2:


Congratulations Reaper :2thumb:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome, that'll go perfect in the roughneck viv. Thanks guys.


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Epilepsy stopped play...

Tom


----------



## Team Reptiles (Mar 5, 2012)

Reaper941 said:


> Awesome, that'll go perfect in the roughneck viv. Thanks guys.


Well Done. The HabiStat Digital Stat is a great piece of kit. Just waiting for your details and I will get it in the post to you.

Cheers
Tara


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Big thanks to the Admin team here for running the competition and especially Team Reptiles for the thermostat - It's awesome! Bumped into you guys at Donny and said thanks in person. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Look out for the next installment very shortly!

Same sponsor, different prize, harder comp - gotta make it last a little longer this time!

: victory:


----------



## Team Reptiles (Mar 5, 2012)

Reaper941 said:


> Big thanks to the Admin team here for running the competition and especially Team Reptiles for the thermostat - It's awesome! Bumped into you guys at Donny and said thanks in person. Can't recommend them enough.


Was nice to meet you, they really are great stats :no1:

Good luck to everyone for this months competition. 

Tara


----------

